# Waiting game



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

So I really hate the waiting game on these goat kids! My girl last year was exposed for a month so that was tiring waiting game last year mainly bc she had super huge udder for a month before her kids were born! So I figured this year would be different bc the buck was only here 6 days before he had her limping being bred so often! So here we are now around day 130 but her udder is not nearly as full as last year?! Does this mean she still has a while to go or is this typical for the second year kidding?


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm new so I hope this adds the picture of her it was taken last week


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe just one kid


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Last year was her first kidding at age 5 and she had quads but two were stillborn and the two bucklings had to lay down to nurse as she was so big she's same size width wise as last year so I think 3 but I counted again and max date at 160 days from last day buck was in will be march 27th so I guess we will be waiting a lot longer than thought! Sorry no udder pics yet but all my girls are fighting for my attention when I get in the pen with them!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's my Maggie tonight not very impressive mainly bc her udder was so huge last year that she will always be saggy Maggie! She is at day 134 from first day exposed to buck, and could still be 33 days away which will be 160 days from when buck left! What's your opinions??


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok so I am now going to continue the countdown from the day the buck left our farm that way I won't be so disappointed when 0 out of 4 do not kid on day 145!! I am going nuts I think I almost liked not knowing last year bc I couldn't countdown anything since buck was in pen for a whole month! So as if now we are at day 130! (Again) can't believe we can have 2 more wks to a month left!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Here are all four my girls at dinner time, then Maggie and then Mia


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Nothing yet hope the full moon helped everyone else looks like mine will hold them in until next full moon!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Does udders develop and start growing about 4 weeks prior to the bith so if that was her first kidding that might have been it.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Ours look really close and they didn't give birth just because of the full moon.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Nothing here yet. Stupid full moon didn't do its job. Lets all make up an Indian Birthing Dance. Lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> Nothing here yet. Stupid full moon didn't do its job. Lets all make up an Indian Birthing Dance. Lol


Haha! When you do let me know!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I like that idea post a video too so we can all see the dance!! Lol I blame that we couldn't see moon due to cloud cover even sadder is next one is march 27th and my girls will be 159 that day from last day buck was here so maybe they are holding out for that one!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Haha! Maybe I can get my hubby to dance.... Rotf


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

At Katie- my yearlings haven't started their udders yet and there's less than 4 wks or exactly 4 wks left I can feel babies or at least I'm pretty sure I can, so is that normal for yearling does?


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

So here are my yearlings the first pic is Maisy our youngest she has long teats and you can actually see them vs our other yearling misty who you can see the teats, these two are my son's does so for them I hope the are bred we didn't plan on breeding them this year but my father in law bought a ram and used our other pen so I couldn't separate them from the buck. Little Maisy won't be a yr until end of April


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

So the pics uploaded in wrong order Maisy is pic 2 and misty is pic 1 sorry


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's my double wide tonight I love watching the kids move and roll in the belly!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh goodness. Lol @ double wide. She's very pretty.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks she's amazing! Had her since weaning and finally got her to breed last yr at age 6!! Only tried once before as a yearling, and she gave me quads(2 bucks 2 stillborn) and gave me nearly a gallon each day even got 1/2 gal of colostrum from her to save for other babies in case! And kids were only 3 lbs when born but nearly 30 by 6 wks! I love my Maggie moo (she looks like a cow) a lot and don't really mind that she's not purebred Nubian!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the stillborn kids, I hope all goes textbook this time around!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I hope so too this time around also I know better this time as she was contracting the night those were born but we didnt check her til 5:30 am and hubby said she had two but they weren't alive well by the time I went out to check her she was pushing and had a bubble no way she was having more I thought and hubby thought she was losing her insides like cows but he got in there for me and 3 legs were coming out so he pulled the first and the second shot out behind and it took 30 mins or more to get them breathing so I was soo thankful we were there to save the last two here's a pic of my first kids out of her. Can't wait to see the color she brings this year! Same buck again so I'm excited!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Omg sooooooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

that is so adorable. I'm glad you were able to save two of them.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks I was glad too since our human boys are so young they would've been really sad if they didnt get any baby kids to play with so they are super excited this yr bc I bought each of them their own purebred reg babies last spring and they look preg so I hope theirs are healthy kids!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

The 'kid and kid' pic is adorable! Here's hoping for a good year for her.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hehe thanks my human kids have been thinking of names already for the babies too let's see we got Spider-Man, wolverine, yellow, polka dots, iron man and Batman and pirate! So they think we will have lots of bucks! Ps my boys are 3 & 5 years old so that explains names! We are on day 132 or day 139! Getting closer!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Still nothing today Maggie is getting bigger udder and breathing heavy and sniffing me like crazy but other than that not much to report.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh there is one thing misty the ff yearling with tiny teats wags her tail and acts in heat when I rub her hips?? Is that normal? She looked like she thought I was a buck trying to breed her... I have felt the baby so I know she's bred but not sure if its normal?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

It's gotta be normal. My one girl does the same. She pushes her butt at me and flicks her tail around. Lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

So this morning nothing but the yearlings are licking and kicking their bellies I'm sure they must find it very odd to feel the movements! So after today I will be doing 3-4 he checks vs my 6 hr checks! I warned my husband this morning that after today I'm going to be crazy! Lol at least I gave him fair warning right?? Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

So I have started to nest for my girls now! I got freezer meals all prepared for march just in case I'm goat watching so my family won't starve lol and my kitchen has rarely been cleaner!! Day 140 from buck arriving on our farm and day 133 from when buck left the farm! So excited!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Getting close! Could you come bring us some freezer meals please? Lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol sure whatcha need?? Lasagna manicotti BBQ ribs honey chops lemon steak lemon chicken chimichangas fajitas (ps It required tequila, so that helped my night last night) I got lots of recipes!! Lol take ground beef and salsa and bang you got tacos! I haven't found many of you to be near me at all I'm in Illinois sorry 

My Maggie tonight seems to be almost full in her udder so it's getting there and all the girls are biting kicking itching their sides one of my ff actually lifted her leg for me when I was checking her teats(which are still non existent) of well maybe tomorrow


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Yummmmmm ok I am hungry now! Lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Here are the pictures from last nightif Maggie and our youngest Maisy I wish we can get some udders filling over here! If I have to I will but I hate bottle feeding!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Come on ladies, fill them udders!!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

So checked the due dates on the calculator websites and I guess we are looking at mar 9th to mar 15th! I am hoping they will go early or in the middle even a few days late I can handle but those 2 dates do not work for me!!!! Taking a cheese and soap class the 9 th and going to a women's conference the 15th and16th staying over night but at least I will just be an hr away but still I will be so stressed if they haven't kidded by the 15th I can handle the 9 th bc I will just be a mile away and can come home between classes! Come on girlies give us some signs!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Pics aren't really good but girls are started to stretch and snuff around and looking restless! One week left!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't ya love Maisy in pic 1 she has the cutest live handles it looks like but it's her baby belly!! Lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Day 142 or day 136... Still nothing no major signs other than biting sides a lot and Mia coughing when she got up today. Hoping they will now start filling udders and showing more signs!! Either one or two weeks left!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok so I do my 6pm check and Maggie the black n white doe is sitting like a dog but on her knees!! Couldn't grab a pic in time but she looks sunken in and her tailhead ligs are sunken in it looks like to me it's pretty hard to see in pics bc of her coloring and barn lights. What do you all think??


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

She's been laying down all morning and doesn't want to get up, I'm off to church but hoping she may go into labor today!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> She's been laying down all morning and doesn't want to get up, I'm off to church but hoping she may go into labor today!


Lol if she goes today it almost has to be while you're gone


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> She's been laying down all morning and doesn't want to get up, I'm off to church but hoping she may go into labor today!


Lol if she goes today it almost has to be while you're gone


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol I can only hope at this point but at least I will be home in 30 mins to see if she's moved yet


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Well she got up finally and looks like some goo is starting to come out but nothing much really still thinking shear go tonight or tomorrow


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Big winter storm headed in tomorrow and Tuesday!!! Yay come on doe code work with me here one inch of slush tomorrow and "potentially greater than 6 inches Tuesday" come on winter storm Saturn I'm ready!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

thorsonfarms said:


> Big winter storm headed in tomorrow and Tuesday!!! Yay come on doe code work with me here one inch of slush tomorrow and "potentially greater than 6 inches Tuesday" come on winter storm Saturn I'm ready!!


I am counting on the winter storm to send my girls into labor!! Lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Me too!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

So tonight's check I get kicked at bit at pawed at and mounted by our yearling that's due soon! Is that really normal for some to get Bucky?? I didn't mind it the last few days bc I thought she was being affectionate but tonight she really came at me and I wished I could separate her from all my other girls bc she was so mean but for now Maggie who is bring good and showing signs will get the big stall all to herself!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

It will happen sometime.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

So the freezing rain is supposed to start at 4 and go til 7?? What are the chances one of the 4 will go during that time? Lol I am still hoping


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> So the freezing rain is supposed to start at 4 and go til 7?? What are the chances one of the 4 will go during that time? Lol I am still hoping


Not likely if you're checking them haha


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I know right well tomorrow is big snow storm and its already starting and it will also be day 145 from the first day buck arrived!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

So I should stay inside during the freeze huh?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> So I should stay inside during the freeze huh?


Until you hear screaming


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Mine didnt make noise last year even during contractions  I have very content quiet goats or they are just weird! Lol


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

thorsonfarms said:


> Mine didnt make noise last year even during contractions  I have very content quiet goats or they are just weird! Lol


My worst fear. They'll be quiet and i'll miss the entire thing!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hehe once again why I don't bother with a monitor bc it wouldn't work for my girls anyway I think the only time there's been hollering in the barn was at weaning time last year!! My husband said it sounded like they were dying!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh geez. Lol Yeah, our whole herd is absolutely silent. It's eerie. Well, except for Anabelle, who seems to be talking ALL day today. Hopefully that means SOMETHING.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Not gonna do barn check tonight thinking they need space! Also that "winter storm" has not arrived yet like they thought! So I won't hold my breathe on it! Still that said tomorrow is day 145!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I will however be doing 4 am barn check before hubby goes to plow snow (we hope)


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> I will however be doing 4 am barn check before hubby goes to plow snow (we hope)


Keep that snow at bay! I have a horse coming in that needs to get here soon. Then maybe my doe can kid also. And I'll play hooky from work. Haha.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Aha so it was you!! Lol no snow yesterday or last night just started the freezing rain though! Good luck getting your horse!!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Aha so it was you!! Lol no snow yesterday or last night just started the freezing rain though! Good luck getting your horse!!


Horse arrived at 2am Ohio time. Thanks for doing a good job holding off the snow. Of course that doe must be reading this thread on her wifi Internet she sneaks in the barn because she is holding out still. I have a feeling she is waiting for Easter. Ugh.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol oh no please don't wait for Easter little goaties!! Mine would be at day 163 since the buck left the farm on Easter!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

So glad your horse made it in ok!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

lazykranch said:


> Horse arrived at 2am Ohio time. Thanks for doing a good job holding off the snow. Of course that doe must be reading this thread on her wifi Internet she sneaks in the barn because she is holding out still. I have a feeling she is waiting for Easter. Ugh.


Glad to hear the horse made it safely!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

thorsonfarms said:


> Mine didnt make noise last year even during contractions  I have very content quiet goats or they are just weird! Lol


Last year one of my does shrieked like bloody murder. I felt so bad for her until I realized -- she had the fastest, easiest delivery!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Last year one of my does shrieked like bloody murder. I felt so bad for her until I realized -- she had the fastest, easiest delivery!


Is it horrible of me to hope my girls make lots of noise so that I can get out there in time? Lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Last year one of my does shrieked like bloody murder. I felt so bad for her until I realized -- she had the fastest, easiest delivery!


Lol well that's good maybe bc mine didn't scream last year that's why she had issues??? Of course she pushed out two stillborn late at night and finally gave us 2 bucks around 5:30am. Thinking back now tho she was contracting when I did my night check on her  I should've stayed but we can only hope for a better kidding this year!!

Oh and the gal I got my 3 brown does from told me hers bagged up within days of having babies and that Mia's was a very easy birth so I am glad she didnt have complications last year!! Was too wrapped up in baby cuteness when I bought her and baby that I didn't ask!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Anything today??


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

So far the weather is holding & so is my doe. My son did evening feed & told me she needs a diaper if she's going to keep that slim coming. Haha. He is only 12 but he's getting used to all this. The boer goats are all owned by him & I'm just his full time helper.
Well I hope yours doesn't wait till Easter. That's way too long to carry kids. Plus I'm just waiting for pictures. I love seeing the new babies. I wish we could just keep them that size.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hehe me too I love baby goats! Nothing new today besides the nearly 6 inches of snow in some spots!! I was even gone for 3 hrs for my food handling class and nothing! I think they are bagging a bit more at least I can see the youngest's teats more now and her and our oldest are both a bit crusty on one teat maybe a little milk leak?? Maggie looks more hollowed and less bulgy on her rt side but not sure hubby may go check them in am for me bc that's what got us last year was I had him check and he found her in labor, unfortunately he has to leave by 2:30 or so to plow snow for ppl in town mainly my best friend who is having her baby in the morning! They are taking bets that she will have kids same day as my friends baby!! But it will be a nice distraction if no goat babies least I will get a new human baby by 8 am tomorrow!!! Yay!!! Well chat more later will keep ya posted! Ps think pink for my friend too they don't know what it is yet!!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Well no kids here but we did get a bit of snow just to make everything muddy. How about you?


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

No kids either but we got some bare spots and some 2 ft snow drifts lol just enough to make it difficult to get to the goat barn! No mud here tho that was last week! But it will also be Friday and sat when it gets to be 50s outside!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

So finally some kidding around here!!

Just a tad bit sad it wasnt my goats but my best friend! She had a boy 7lbs 11oz kinda hoped that would throw some goat into labor me being gone most of the day but no such luck however my youngest is starting to bag just a tiny bit more and my old gal is not letting me touch her udder as much anymore bc it's getting fuller now. Well there's always tomorrow right?? Day 147 or 141 I think?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> So finally some kidding around here!!
> 
> Just a tad bit sad it wasnt my goats but my best friend! She had a boy 7lbs 11oz kinda hoped that would throw some goat into labor me being gone most of the day but no such luck however my youngest is starting to bag just a tiny bit more and my old gal is not letting me touch her udder as much anymore bc it's getting fuller now. Well there's always tomorrow right?? Day 147 or 141 I think?


Lol that's why I was glad I had a calf today, still no goat babies though! My other doe is bagging up nicely. /: I'll be peeved if she goes first


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol I said that too I'm now betting on my youngest ff to go first!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

So we have a tiny bit of goo or stringyness! And my brown girl Mia was grunting and moaning more even when she peed! Kinda excited about some progress but don't want to get hyped up just to be let down will check again around 6 I guess


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

This is her tonight. Big fat udder & nothing


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Will she pass for a fuzzy dairy goat? Lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hehe she's got more udder than 3 of my 4 dairy girls!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

My big brown girl was actually being super friendly which has me excited a little! She kept groaning and moaning and lots of burping coming from these two girls! Mia the brown was even moaning while peeing!? They both look a little slimy behind but hardly anything


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh the brown one is cute. I loved my dairy does but the boy wanted boers so I had to let them go. One of my co workers bought one. He says she's the worst one of his bunch. He has over 50 head.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hehe ya that brown one and her baby are still wild like. Not the friendliest but the black one is my baby I had since she was weaned she's around 7 or 8 and on her 2nd kidding. The brown is only 2 or 3 yrs old and this is her second too but she was just the sweetest thing last night but she hates being milked by me but will let any baby nurse wether its her baby or not, I brought home her and baby and another baby and ended up have to separate other doeling from her so her actual kid got some milk lol but it's nice to have one of those kinds on hand! Here's hoping today some doe goes


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Hehe ya that brown one and her baby are still wild like. Not the friendliest but the black one is my baby I had since she was weaned she's around 7 or 8 and on her 2nd kidding. The brown is only 2 or 3 yrs old and this is her second too but she was just the sweetest thing last night but she hates being milked by me but will let any baby nurse wether its her baby or not, I brought home her and baby and another baby and ended up have to separate other doeling from her so her actual kid got some milk lol but it's nice to have one of those kinds on hand! Here's hoping today some doe goes


That could be really useful! As long as her kid doesnt starve


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

This is her baby around 2 months preggo I don't think she starved lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

So lots more affection today, Maggie was rubbing herself against wall to get them positioned I think and both were rubbing heads on gates. Maggie finally made a noise for me this morning I was headed for the door and she kinda whined at me very softly like dont leave me but still nothing yet


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

My girls were super affectionate the week before and then the day of they became kinda flighty and distant.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks that helps Maggie is always this way but now she doesn't like me touching her udder but the other girl Mia is still standoffish but friendlier for her bc she never liked us


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Sitting in the barn watching my girls hoping I am just missing the signs bc my daily checks are typically only 5 mins or less, so far nothing but rubbing on walls


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Sitting in the barn watching my girls hoping I am just missing the signs bc my daily checks are typically only 5 mins or less, so far nothing but rubbing on walls


Lol check for lice, I found a few on my doe, she was itchy like that. Lol


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

How many days till Easter? I've decided she will either explode & kids will fly out everywhere or I'm popping her with a pin Easter morning. Psssssss the air will leak out & back to normal life will be. Can you tell my patients are wearing thin? Haha.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> How many days till Easter? I've decided she will either explode & kids will fly out everywhere or I'm popping her with a pin Easter morning. Psssssss the air will leak out & back to normal life will be. Can you tell my patients are wearing thin? Haha.


I threatened to squeeze my doe until her babies shot out, she had them about an hour later (=


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol I don't think threatening to pop them will work, I was taking a while last night to watch them and I came back in the house my husband thought I was out here just going in and pulling kids out! I said I wish!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I hope you have them soon. When was she due or is?


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Ps 22 days until Easter!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Ps 22 days until Easter!


They can't possibly go that long


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Well go figure nothing new here in good old Amish country. I put her outside today with our yearling bred nanny & out FAT & LAZY billy and they are all out napping. I normally have her separated but because someone (the yearling) can't stay in the pasture I'm going to make a new strand of electric fence so I can zap the escapees. I might even enjoy watching one little lady get zapped once its up and running. Easters looking good on my end.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> Well go figure nothing new here in good old Amish country. I put her outside today with our yearling bred nanny & out FAT & LAZY billy and they are all out napping. I normally have her separated but because someone (the yearling) can't stay in the pasture I'm going to make a new strand of electric fence so I can zap the escapees. I might even enjoy watching one little lady get zapped once its up and running. Easters looking good on my end.


Haha! Mine learned the one section where we feed our cattle and there isn't a low strand, and walk in the feeders to get out lol


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Well my doe went out today & now came back in with the nasty runs. What should I do? She is pawing her stall & eating so I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Well that's odd? Not sure what to tell ya mine are still going strong day 150 is today and 144 from buck leaving also found a brownish looking goo string thought it came out of her vulva but couldn't e come from poo too but nice white mucus after it?!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Well that's odd? Not sure what to tell ya mine are still going strong day 150 is today and 144 from buck leaving also found a brownish looking goo string thought it came out of her vulva but couldn't e come from poo too but nice white mucus after it?!


She's lubing up to pop them suckers out! Lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol that's what husband says when I take a long time in barn he thinks I'm pulling kids out! Muddy sloppy mess here and girls are acting strange but nothing too weird


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's how they are acting today the brown is my youngest one in these pics


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh and my mom left finally bc there were no babies but hasn't reached the Mississippi River yet that's when I think Maggie will start contracting


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Haha see I'm not the only one giving up on these does. Your mom did too. Lol. Well my doe must of at something because this morning she is fine. No more nasty poop. I cleaned her pen out & let her go for a walk so she wasn't in my way. She walked right out in the driveway & stopped. Too tired to go anywhere.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol that's funny I tried dragging mine out in the rain to get them out of the barn for a bit only to have them run straight back in bc it's flooded all around the barn so they must think they're on a boat! Lol very scary for a goat! Little more mucus but again no luck!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Ohh but in the doe code it states the owners house must be in shamble or a complete disaster so maybe that's what they are waiting on bc hubby decides today we are going to be switching rooms getting new door windows painting refinishing wood floor again and then we can get our siding put on! Kinda excited!!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Well my house is almost always a disaster so I got that part right. We normally spend more time outside in the barn than the house but lately I've been sick (walking pneumonia) so the couch is my new best friend. My son isn't Mr Clean either so I'm a week behind with my normal stuff. As for the goat she was just feeding her face when I closed up the barn. So no night checks for me. I'm going to bed.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I hear ya on no nights all girls are doing is rubbing and eating and moaning while they eat


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

lazykranch said:


> Well my house is almost always a disaster so I got that part right. We normally spend more time outside in the barn than the house but lately I've been sick (walking pneumonia) so the couch is my new best friend. My son isn't Mr Clean either so I'm a week behind with my normal stuff. As for the goat she was just feeding her face when I closed up the barn. So no night checks for me. I'm going to bed.


I was nesting last month apparently and had the house all cleaned and organized and freezer dinner meals ready for the whole month so family wouldn't starve! Lol anyways I think I'm hurting the doe code so I'm gonna chill a bit this week bc it should be this week when they kid ....just try to forget about those bouncing tummies!... I will repeat that until they pop!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Well something is up with this doe. Either time change or something. She was very sluggish & really didn't want to eat. But cried when I closed her door. She just seemed off this morning.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

lazykranch said:


> Well something is up with this doe. Either time change or something. She was very sluggish & really didn't want to eat. But cried when I closed her door. She just seemed off this morning.


I here ya I've been thinking that all weekend! Every time I go to leave she whines at me


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

How many days till Easter? I know she has a calendar somewhere in her stall.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

20 days left


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Til Easter that is!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Nothing this morning. The Easter count down is on. I can't figure how this nannies udder can be so huge but nothing? Ugh!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Really?! Still nothing??


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

All I have is one fat nanny with one huge udder. The rest of my barn is full of a coughing horse. Two coughing goats. And a bunch of cackling chickens. This weather is making my furry friends sick and me too. Lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I have one doe who is creaking every time she gets up and I think I have figured out her ligaments there was a very noticeable difference from this morning to this afternoon. Also weird freaky snow bursts this afternoon and tonight going on! And I noticed her back end was not as puffy?! Sooo I'm kinda hoping tonight but who knows? I also had a crazy dream that my youngest had a 4 lb baby girl and a huge baby boy like 14 lbs lol it was just huge like a wrangling!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

LMAO. Boy do we need some sleep or what? Weird days & weird dreams. Ha! My son said all we got is one slimmy hind end tonight. So again I'm not going out to check. I saw in her pen she dug another big hole again. But I was tending to my sick fuzzy friends. My two yearling goats are coughing but no runny noses or any temps. Still eating good. I think this weather is just messing with all of them.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

I thought I was the only one with the dreams! I close my eyes and I see goats!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Still nothing yet this morning I will be out to check her ligs before taking son to school. She looks so miserable, according to due date calculators and based on the last day buck was in with the girls they should be due Saturday but I hadn't planned on breeding the little girls so I kinda hope they aren't due but bc the 2 yearlings are my 2 boy's goats I was hoping they would get a baby this year. Oh well if they don't not a big deal we will just have purebreds next year! This years kids are mixed bred.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Still nothing yet this morning I will be out to check her ligs before taking son to school. She looks so miserable, according to due date calculators and based on the last day buck was in with the girls they should be due Saturday but I hadn't planned on breeding the little girls so I kinda hope they aren't due but bc the 2 yearlings are my 2 boy's goats I was hoping they would get a baby this year. Oh well if they don't not a big deal we will just have purebreds next year! This years kids are mixed bred.


Easter is looking more & more promising. BTW where did this snow come from?


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hehe must've sent it to you! We had random snowbursts yesterday and this morning! Crazy weather!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

So Maggie was a bit off tonight, liking my fingers hair anything of mine and just being extra friendly but not letting me touch her udder anymore but I did get to "play" with one of her babies!! There was a large hard bulge on her rt side so I was rubbing it and talking to it trying to coax "her" out (can't hurt to start calling it a girl right?) and it would move around a bit and push against me and I could tell it was making mags uncomfortable bc of it pushing so hard against her side.
Come to think of it that's almost how it went last yr bc I couldn't believe my husband when he said there were two but not alive bc I kept telling him they were alive bc I felt them move a lot! So then the two live ones came. 
So maybe this is how she does it? The babies get super pushy then she may have them! Please send labor vibes my way!!! I will be gone all day Friday until mid afternoon Saturday so I am betting she has them then only problem is nobody will be here if she needs help again! My husband drives a semi for the coop all day so he will be here to check occasionally but not every 4-6 hrs like I can, soo hoping she has them soon


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Nothing new this morning. I'm kind of sick of looking at her anymore. Lol. I want that pen back for a horse to sleep in. I have the poor guy penned up in a corner make shift stall. Glad he's small or he wouldn't fit. This goat just might put me over the edge. I might sell them all after this is over. Ugh.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't give up last year I had a 3 month window bc I had the buck in for only one month! So I've been there! It's well worth it though once those babies show up you want more no matter the amount of stress or waiting ahead of time! That's what I'm hoping for anyway just praying I get a girl this yr and can keep her! But I'm really thinking my other 3 aren't even bred so I may only have one kidding this year  but I will get a reg buck next year and hopefully be able to breed better next year!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Still nothing yet today either


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

My doe seriously needs a diaper. It's nasty. White milky slim running down her behind. Eww


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> My doe seriously needs a diaper. It's nasty. White milky slim running down her behind. Eww


I think that's the mucus plug


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Doesn't the plug have an amber tint to it? That's what my dairy doe had.









This is last weeks udder picture. She won't let me back there for another picture. Grumpy fat doe.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> Doesn't the plug have an amber tint to it? That's what my dairy doe had.
> 
> This is last weeks udder picture. She won't let me back there for another picture. Grumpy fat doe.


The amber comes after the plug  My doe was like that for about 2; hours before she kidded. She said NO MORE HINEY PICS! Lol


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's updated picture? Whatcha think


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks like tomorrow about three (;


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Looks like tomorrow about three (;


I'll be at work. You want to sit in on doe watch for me. Haha.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> I'll be at work. You want to sit in on doe watch for me. Haha.


I'd be happy to!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Will update y'all after tomorrow after at a mommy conference for a few days didnt show any signs this morning


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Will update y'all after tomorrow after at a mommy conference for a few days didnt show any signs this morning


My update for Saturday morning is. Nothing.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I'll come squeeze the babies out! Lol.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> I'll come squeeze the babies out! Lol.


I'll send directions. We will leave the light on. Haha


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Well her udder looks a lot more like last year before she kidded and husband said she was oozy this morning and her ligs are gone (pretty sure this time) and she's not completely hard udder and no amber goo yet but I'm thinking tomorrow sometime for her


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

It's amazing how fast udders fill when you're not looking at them 6 times a day!!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> It's amazing how fast udders fill when you're not looking at them 6 times a day!!


Wow


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Um... WOAH. *gasp*


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a feeling her doe doesn't know Easter is 2 weeks away. Lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> I have a feeling her doe doesn't know Easter is 2 weeks away. Lol


Lol be prepared!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Sad part is she still has room in that udder it's not full or even tight we spent nearly 6 hrs to get kids nursing last year bc she's so thick in her teats but she gives the best milk!! I get a gal every day from her even nursing twins last year I got that much! She's gettin close though send the Irish luck my way yall


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

My second does udder didnt really full up til the day after she kidded


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I was guessing wrong holiday!!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh waaahooo! Babies on their way


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

happy kidding. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I know and I will thank my husband later but he made me go get pizza in town 20 mins away!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Here we go I hope it's soon and not like next morning when she finally pops them out


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

It should be pretty darn soon! Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Here we go I hope it's soon and not like next morning when she finally pops them out


Hey no fair. We said Easter not St Patties Day. BTW where's my pizza.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

No babies yet?


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Getting closer


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

How about now??


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok now your keeping us all in suspense. My goat is fast asleep so no kids here. But I know your gonna have some soon by the looks.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

oh yay! can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

I can't wait!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am guessing spotted buck/doe twins.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Ugh I bet she's eating pizza in one hand & cuddling a kid in another. We wanna see the babies too. Haha.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I am guessing spotted buck/doe twins.


You're close!!! Buck doe twins one spotted!!!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Soo the darker one is the buck and the colored one is the doe she was trying to get out first with just her head and one hoof then we decided to help bc sac was getting dry and my husband started to pull down and her ear was stuck around her head and then we realized brothers head was at her neck too! So I quickly shoved the buck back in and she fell out and then Maggie walked away and he fell out! Wow exciting but glad they are alive this yr and I get a girl!!!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

AWWWW congrats!! Glad everything went well!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

thorsonfarms said:


> You're close!!! Buck doe twins one spotted!!!!


Close enough! That is one and a half guesses right today lol! Congrats!!!:boy:


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I think I may keep this one!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> I think I may keep this one!!


Woohoo congrats!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> I think I may keep this one!!


Aw how cute.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm glad she finally had the kids. Congratulations. Are you bottle feeding?


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

katie said:


> I'm glad she finally had the kids. Congratulations. Are you bottle feeding?


Nope no bottle feeding here they are both nursing good! Will have to start milking early though bc she's so huge gonna get some colostrum frozen just incase for my other 3 that may be bred but aren't bagging up


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

If they're not bred you will def see them going back into heat every few weeks


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Well they acted funny around the 9th but I've never seen any of them go into heat my girl that just kidded never shows heat signs so I just breed her whenever and it works. But these three new girls two are yearlings and the other is 3 yrs old but I haven't noticed heat signs in her. But I will just count it a blessing if they aren't bc the kids wouldn't be worth much since they'd be grade mixs but I am getting a reg buck this spring for breeding next year


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Do Nubians go into heat this late? I thought they were Fall breeders.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Do Nubians go into heat this late? I thought they were Fall breeders.


From all my readings a few people say they only breed seasonally and everyone else says they breed almost year round.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I think it just depends on the goat but I count it as a blessing the others aren't bred bc now I don't have to worry about finding them homes I can just breed next year and produce quality kids instead of grades!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Could I put my Nubian with the buck and breed her right now?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Could I put my Nubian with the buck and breed her right now?


More than likely


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

My friend raises dairy goats and said she's had them breed in July (=


----------

